# Project "BEAST"



## casanova (Oct 17, 2006)

Heya people, I have finally managed to find the time to do my page about my project “BEAST”.

Lets start with a bit of background 1st.

So far it has been 2&1/2 years in the making, what started off as a 2.5ltr R33 GTST powered road car soon became a completely stripped shell ready to be made into a track car which is still road going.

I started off by removing anything and everything that was classed as dead weight including all the sound deadening bichmin within the cockpit area. I decided to re-spray the interior in B17 blue, the same as the R34 GTR and 350Z, why?....just because I like the colour really.

The fuel system consists of 2 x 255ltr p/h external pumps feeding a swirl pot that then leads to a further 2 pumps the same as above with 2 full flow fuel filters, these then join and connect to the fuel rail. Took me a while to make up the platform the swirl pot, pumps and filters sit on, also the braided fuel lines took about a week to complete.

I’ve locked out the rear steering and in turn removed virtually all the wiring relating to the Hicas system, again it’s just dead weight.

The power plant soon changed direction when I came across the majority of a GTR engine.

So sold all of the GTST engine bits I had already bought and started on the GTR build, The goal was always reliable power, with the aim being 500bhp the engine would have to be able to handle at least 700-800bhp.

I had already started to built a custom top mount turbo kit for the GTST engine which fortunately with a bit of work could be adapted to suit.

The engine spec list was made….revised….started again….revised…as I’m sure the majority of you have done god knows how many times, but whilst this was all going on, a 1200bhp GTR engine came along at a good price which saved me a lot of hassle in the long run.

With this in mind, a different turbo was now going to be needed to make use of this engine, I opted for the HKS T04Z kit rated between 650-700bhp, this keeps to the original stipulation of reliable power. At least I know I can crank up the power without the worry of something going bang….

I had to carry out a lot of work on the sump to make this engine fit into a R33 GTST chassis, the first sump I used was a GTR alloy sump, the diff was completely removed and a Trust sump extension fitted, The engine was then mated to the sump/gearbox and dropped into the car. Once in I found two problems,1 being the bulges on the side of the sump were too close to the power steering pipes and the 2nd being the Trust sump hanging too close to the ground for comfort.

The engine was removed and a 2nd sump redesigned consisting of all the sump removed, the bulges cut / welded and a Nismo oil baffle plate fitted.

With this all done the engine is now back in and the turbo kit being bolted on, which is near enough where I am at he mo.

Doesn’t seem like a lot has been done in the time I’ve had it, but believe me, a huge amount of work has gone into this car so far, and there is a long way to go yet, fortunately I have almost all the bits I need to complete this “beast” including suspension, wheels brakes etc etc….

Anyways, below are a load of photo’s of what she’s like at present, I’ll take more and add them as and when.

Thanks to everyone who has given me advise over the years, it’s been much appreciated I can tell you.

Cal


Interior and fuel setup


















































Sump 1.










































Sump 2.


































































Engine.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Top job there mate, cant wait to see the finished product its going to be something special!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Keep it coming.


----------



## casanova (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks guys, i just can't wait till it's running you know....

I'll get there...lol...

Cal


----------



## FOG35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks awesome, however isnt it a bit dangerous having fuel lines and fuel pumps in your cabin????


----------



## casanova (Oct 17, 2006)

Behing honest, the fuel lines should be fine, there's no reason why they would come off and also no source of ignition by them. I will however be installing a fire shield infront of the setup as well as a fire extinguisher system in the car...you can never be too careful.

Thanks for the comments peeps.

Cal


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

builder,plumber,tiler,spark,florist! is there anything this man cant do! 

looking good cal:thumbsup:


----------



## casanova (Oct 17, 2006)

You forgot computers too matey...lol...i'll give you a shout later on in the week Matt, take it easy man.

Cal


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Awesome stuff , I will keep an eye on how this works out !

Good Luck.


----------



## casanova (Oct 17, 2006)

right, after being nagged by a few mates,i thought it was about time to do an update with photo's etc...

As always, where to start....

Basically, the project is coming on really well, time scale has been up in the air with a few things taking longer than anticipated, also being under the thumb with working on the house has taken priority to be honest lol.(believe me, you don't want to get in her bad books...haha)

So as it stands, the engine bay is almost finished as far as getting the brut running, 
i had to buy a new set of idler/tensioners due to the tensioner being siezed, 
i finished making the alternator pulley which you can see in the pics, that was a bit of fun...got there in the end tho, (in the process of making it, i managed to kill the bearings in my dad's lathe...the rediculus thing is that i needed to buy another lathe to fix the first one...i had to resurface the bearings with white metal, pain in the arse i can tell you.)

Didn't take too long to fit the HKS T04Z turbo kit, it took more time to make up the brackets and relocate the power steering resovoir.

The inlet manifold was a dog to fit in place, i'll def be taking Richard from RSP's advice which he gave me a few years back, as in fit / remove them when the engine is out, the standard manifold wouldn't of been so bad, but where it's the greddy one, it's just that much bigger you know.

Although it doesn't sound like i've done a lot since my last update, it's amazing how much time it takes to put these things together, the pipework below the inlet manifold alone was a nightmare, i didn't have anything to go by as to what went where, many hours spent looking through the layout diagrams in the workshop manual helped tons, also the countless requests to friends with gtr's to have a quick look under their bonnets for me lol...thanks and sorry guys..haha.

Even tho it's coming on well, there is still quite abit left to do, i've got a couple of weeks off in july where i should get most of the running side of things done, and fingers crossed i'll have her running real soon to, i'll be posting that video up for sure.

Anyways, take it easy people and thanks for looking.

Cal


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Making great progress!!

What a beast with all that power on the rears!


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

very nice mods mate.
really astounishing

can i ask you a question to help with my lack of knowledge?

well you have a trust engine oil sump right?
and then you have another sump which i believe that holds the gearbox oil and also serves as transferbox to the back right?

i cant really understand the gt-r underneath as i never been on an elevator with mine.

so engine oil sump, then gearbox sump which houses the transferbox and the front diff???

if anyone can help please.

cheers


----------



## casanova (Oct 17, 2006)

Light-r, basically, on the gtr sump you have in effect 2 parts, the first being the oil sump for the engine, second there is the front diff housing which is part and parcel of the sump casting, both hold different types of oil obviously,

Attached to the back of the engine is the gearbox, there is no real gearbox sump as such due to the gearbox housing holds the oil, (where all the gears are).

There is then a transfer box on the side of the gearbox which connects to the front diff the same as it does to the rear via a prop shaft.

Now, i've modified my front sump to suit a gtst chassis, so rather than being 4 wheel drive, it is only rear wheel drive, to do this i've cut off the front diff housing and welded the holes up.

Originally i did have a trust sump extension on the car but after fitting the engine i realised how low to the ground it was and decided to just fit a uprated baffle plate into a standard but cut gtr sump.

Hope this helps expand your knowledge base, if you need any further advice or would like me to sketch out a quick drawing for you, don't hesitate to ask yeah.

Many thanks

Cal


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Great project- what's the full spec on the 1200hp engine?

What happened with the alternator pulley?


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks cal.
thats exactely what i needed to know. i want to do a full service soon and i bought all the oils needed, but wasnt sure where things would fit.

my old evo was really straightforward. oil sump, gearbox, transferbox and rear diff. all the components were separated.

but with your info i dont believe i need anything else. it sure was a great help.

good luck with your project. it is really something else.


----------



## casanova (Oct 17, 2006)

Well...I finally got her started....3 years in the making...and she runs...runs like a bag of s**t....but runs all the same,

She's got a missfire right the way through the rev range even on idle, i've eliminated the spark being the issue and have now moved onto the injectors being the instgator.

I'm only running on about 3/4 cylinders at present, on removal of the injectors i've found there's at least one not firing off properly...i'll be able to confirm the fault tomorrow hopefully.

Oh well, it was inevitable to be honest, a car that started off as a gtst then ending up a very much stripped frankenstein mix of things, but the build continues, a few minor set backs will not stop me lol.

Anyways just thought i'd update the situation, youtube video link to follow very shortly.

Many thanks

Cal


----------



## casanova (Oct 17, 2006)

Well a few months on and she's finally going to be setup...

After the initial start up, i found i had a few fuel leaks, most of which were to do with the braided lines and the swirl pot...so i've changed the swirl pot to a 4ltr surge tank, and relocated everything into the boot, i've replaced all the fuel lines for solid braid hoses, this has eliminated the fuel leaks.

Whilst i was fixing a fuel leak on the tank, i decided to strip out all the rear suspension and put in the new adjustable arms and solid subframe bushes, once this was all in, i fitted a pair of whiteline front / rear adjustable anti-roll bars, also my big brake kit for the front...

The brake kit proved to be a pain when it came to putting a wheel on....the kit should fit as long as you have 18" wheels +, i've got 18"s but had to put a spacer in to clear the caliper...a pain but nevermind, just got to get the arches rolled now lol.

At the same time as changing all the brakes over, i decided to fit my hydraulic handbrake, i've modified the existing h'brake lever to work with the wilwood cylinder that is hidden inside the console / armrest...by doing this it meant i still have a wratchet mechanism and was able to ditch all the h'brake shoes and cables, thus saving a little weight too.

The roll cage is all fitted, along with all 3 strut braces, i also bought a b piller brace that fits behind the seats for the upper seat belts to fit to.

Whilst on the subject of the interior, i took it upon myself to make new door card fabrics along with h'brake lever / gear gators...took me bloody ages to sew the door cards....but the end result was worth it i reakon. even tho i want the car to be stripped, i still want to keep a little bit of the interior intact...

Anyways, she's off to have the suspension all setup tomorrow and tuesday, then from there off to have the ecu programmed, and then finally off to my old work to have the bodykit fitted...so all going to plan, she's be on the road in a couple of weeks....and about time too me thinks...lol.

Enjoy the pics and i'll keep you all posted about the progress. i'll post up the youtube links of her running once they've finished uploading... abit lumpy but running all the same lol.

Many thanks

Cal


----------



## casanova (Oct 17, 2006)

here's the you tube links as promised, as i said, she's a little bit ropey...lol.

YouTube - skyline startup before mapping 1

YouTube - skyline startup 2


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

good work cal.

loved the tidy cables in the rear seats area.

just be careful with the rust and corrosion. it can progress like a virus.

congratulations


----------



## casanova (Oct 17, 2006)

I know what you mean about the rust matey, the boot area is still to be painted, but before i do that, i need to fix the water leaks in the boot area, on both sides water is coming in from around the rear lights and the seal line between the 1/4 panels and boot seal...

Basically i need to re-seal it all, so once it's in the bodyshop being sprayed, i'll fix it then whilst it's all dry you know,this weather with all the rain doesn't help...

Picking her up 1st thing in the morning which is cool, then off to be mapped...

Thanks for the comments tho matey.

I'll post up more pics tomorrow with all the suspension setup.

Laters.

Cal


----------



## casanova (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, spent the day yesterday at the tuners sorting out the base map for the fuel, got her all running, she sounded sweet i can tell you, 

There was only 1 fault really from me doing the whole conversion, which was a small bit of wiring that was easily fixed...so i'm very happy with that....

On the dyno running no boost she made 400bhp  which i'm really happy with, i've got a few things i need to sort out before we even go any further and look at turning the boost on, so within the next couple of weeks, things should be interesting...i'm just really happy with the result you know.

Anyways, i'll keep you all posted.

Laters.

Cal


----------



## casanova (Oct 17, 2006)

Finally got the car back from the tuners, i had a number of issues which had to be worked out, 

I've replaced 2 of the 4 fuel pumps for one pump, (so i'm down to 3 now), having all 4 running put a lot of strain on the altenator, i replaced the 2 surge tank priming pumps for one high capacity low pressure pump.

I had to pick up my new front bumper in the end...i got fed up with being messed around (long story), it's now on just needs to be painted.

I had a coupple of hickups with boost, the 1st being none, the piping for the actuator was round the wrong way, so a nice easy fix, the 2nd was the wastegate spring not being strong enough, that has been replaced with a 1.4bar pair of springs, the difference in boost was amazing.

Other issues included a brand new tyre loosing its shape....
The suspension company i used cocked things up, but they did fix it with no fuss so i can't complain too much.

Here's the important bit tho.....how much power she's running.....

PROJECT BEAST IS MAKING 666 BHP AT THE REAR WHEELS......around 750 bhp at the flywheel......

Talk about the number of the beast ey.....well weird....

I'll post up a pic of the dyno print out tomorrow....i'm well happy with the result, she even wheel spins in 5th gear if you punch it....crazy...

Just thought i'd give you all an update.

Many thanks

Cal


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

you couldnt have asked for a better number.

congratulations cal


----------



## casanova (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks matey, just perfect isn't it...lol.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Well,beast it is then.
Perfect number bro.


----------



## casanova (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Graet thread and build! Its always inspiring to see a project come together.:thumbsup:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats! When I saw the dyno sheet this came to my mind...









Great project name - great results... spot on! :thumbsup:

"Night was black was no use holding back
'Cause I just had to see was someone watching me
In the mist dark figures move and twist
was all this for real or just some kind of hell
6-6-6 the Number of the Beast..."


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

spot on mate.

iron maiden FTW

well, cal, some may say that the number of the beast, as well as the anti christ cross should be inverted. which would mean 999.

it should be your next wheel figure
=)

cheers


----------



## casanova (Oct 17, 2006)

Lol, that is well good. I like Iron maiden  
Thanks again peeps for the support, 

Well i've already costed how much it would take to get her up to her full potential...(i'm always thinking ahead lol.)
But i think i'll stick with this amount of power till i get used to it....the game is to see how long you can keep it in a straight line till it gets grip...haha,not a chance in hell in this current climate.

here's the links for her running 400 bhp at the wheels.

MOV00503.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

MOV00504.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------

